# String Popped off bow



## Duke30 (Feb 25, 2013)

It's happens more often now on theses newer bows and any tourqe on the way up will role it right off the cam. That's why people should be using draw boards or a system like a hooter shooter to check cam timing and poundage


----------



## paulg45 (Nov 1, 2013)

thanks. I just hope they will be able to fix it. Im in hawaii and dont have much confidence in the only bow shop.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

let em do what they said there gonna do.....


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

don't sound like you have another option either let em fix it(it happens but still not acceptable) or you have a broken bow

defiantly not acceptable but it happens let em make it back to new


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Not acceptable? How so?

All shops will screw something up sooner or later- it happens. 

They're saying that they'll order the parts and fix it--where is the problem?

The only part that is "not acceptable" is a shop that says they never screw up...STAY AWAY from those shops.


----------



## neck shot (Feb 15, 2013)

not acceptable may be a little harsh but if we want these 1000$ bows and take them to professionals who do nothing but work on them then it shouldn't happen. is it acceptable to take your car in for brakes and while they did they accidentally stripped a lug? sure they are gonna fix it but it shouldn't happen.

but things happen and as long as they fix it then you have to remember it was an accident.


----------



## bowman29092 (Oct 16, 2012)

things happen. Luckily it was still at the shop when it happened so they will fix it. Let them and you should be fine. If you worry, then learn to tune your bow yourself.


----------



## paulg45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guy. I just hope they can get it back with in specs.


----------



## paulg45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Put up some pics of the damage. Lol. Last pic is with an arrow parallel to the cam. What do you guys think? To my eye it doesn't look like the cam is bent just leaning.

Is my bottom set of limbs supposed to flex a little when I move the cam?


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Is it just me or does the limb support screw on the right side look to be backed out a little? pic # 2. I cant tell if your cam is bent but id say there is some lean there.


----------



## Smoknnca (Sep 13, 2011)

shooter6687 said:


> Is it just me or does the limb support screw on the right side look to be backed out a little? pic # 2. I cant tell if your cam is bent but id say there is some lean there.


Yeah if that was my bow that screw would be checked out


----------



## paulg45 (Nov 1, 2013)

It does look a little.


----------



## paulg45 (Nov 1, 2013)

Compared to the other side.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

paulg45 said:


> Put up some pics of the damage. Lol. Last pic is with an arrow parallel to the cam. What do you guys think? To my eye it doesn't look like the cam is bent just leaning.
> 
> Is my bottom set of limbs supposed to flex a little when I move the cam?


Yes, you'll get flex as you push on the cam...different bows have different flex

I'd agree- appears that there is a little lean- not a problem...though the top pic appears that there is a little bend (but that could be lighting)


----------



## Tony219er (Aug 14, 2011)

I honestly don't see anything wrong or out of the norm except for the loose screw on the pivots. I think the "fin" on those cams is making it appear to be slightly bent...as far as the cam lean goes I wouldn't mess with it unless you are trying to fix horizontal nock travel. 

You need to understand that all bows with cable guards, flex guards, bent guards, etc. will and always will have cam lean. It is the byproduct of bow designs that use a cable containment system to pull the cables away from center so you can get fletching clearance. Only bows that won't have cam lean at some point throughout the draw cycle are bows with shoot through harnessing.


----------



## paulg45 (Nov 1, 2013)

I got my bow back from the shop with news cams installed. They charged me for labor 25$ but I didnt argue since its the last time I am going to them. I have my own press and draw board with scale now. What sucks too is that they gave it to me with the timing markings not in line with the string. Brand new my timing marking were spot on. They me the bow with the timing marks about a 1/4" from the cable towards the riser. I measured my bows DW and it was 62lbs maxed out but the ATA was at 31 3/4". Specs say 31 1/4". Also brace height was almost a half inch short.

So after alot of trial and error. I got got her to 70lbs and at 31 1/4". The timining marking matching as well as the tiller. My brace height is a little short though. Not sure how to correct that. BUT my timing marks are now about 1/4" away from the cable towards the string. 

So my question to you experts is can I not obtain max draw weight if I want those timing marks to be smack down on the stings? 

Or could my bow have some issues.


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

Most bows that I've worked on never come out exactly as far as BH and AtoA. What's important is cam timing/synchronization and max draw weight. Your specs should be close though. I've had bows be 1/2" off on axle to axle and everything else was spot on.


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

Timing marks Are for reference they are not exact. Only way to check timing it to use a draw board to see if the draw stops hit the cable at the same time. Or have a friend look at them when You draw the bow.


----------



## paulg45 (Nov 1, 2013)

roger thanks. I'll post some pics as soon as I can.


----------



## paulg45 (Nov 1, 2013)

So I threw some new strings on my bow from 60x. Today I spent about 4 hours timing my cams and trying to get more DW from her. So far she maxed out at 66.5lbs. Ata on one side of the bow is 31.3 other side is 31.1. BH is really close to 6". Spec should be 31.25 and 6. Tiller is 11" on both sides. Looks like my bottom cam hits the cable stopper first. 

Is there anyone that can tell me which cable to fix to get my top cam faster? Then when this is done how I can increase my draw weight? Thanks!


----------



## paulg45 (Nov 1, 2013)

the paper tune sheet was at 3 yards. bullet holes were towards the end of troubleshooting.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

neck shot said:


> not acceptable may be a little harsh but if we want these 1000$ bows and take them to professionals who do nothing but work on them then it shouldn't happen. is it acceptable to take your car in for brakes and while they did they accidentally stripped a lug? sure they are gonna fix it but it shouldn't happen.


Dumbest post of the day!


----------

